# LCP II Laser and Light now available to order



## Viridian (Feb 1, 2017)

Viridian will be the first to market with laser and light accessories for the Ruger LCP II. Direct to consumer pre-sale orders for LCP II accessories are now being accepted at ViridianWeaponTech.com/reactors.php website. Dealer and consumer orders are anticipated to ship out in early March.


----------

